# Why X sucks



## shadowslice e (Jan 1, 2018)

Making a series to combat a personal bugbear of mine.

To quote the description: "I got tired of people only comparing pros of methods when comparing them so here's the antidote to that."

So far I'm five videos in:


Spoiler: CFOP













Spoiler: Roux













Spoiler: ZZ (COLL/EPLL)













Spoiler: Petrus













Spoiler: PCMS













Spoiler: SSC













Spoiler: ZZ-a











And here's the playlist for the whole series

Feel free to suggest music and other methods!


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 2, 2018)

What did you meant by weird alg ergonomics?


----------



## efattah (Jan 2, 2018)

That's really weird, I have been thinking along the same lines (comparing drawbacks), and I was even thinking of making similar videos! However I think you missed a bunch of drawbacks. For Roux; difficult block building, non-fingertricky first block, CMLL recognition time, bad cases for last slot, bad LSE cases, mentally tiring intuitive solving, etc...

For CFOP, high move count, difficulty in being color neutral, extremely bad PLL cases (21+ moves)...


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2018)

efattah said:


> However I think you missed a bunch of drawbacks. For Roux; difficult block building


For Roux? Compared to other methods by no means is Roux difficult.


> non-fingertricky first block


No worse than any other first step. In fact, it is easily possible to find nice short fingertrickable blocks so lon as you are ol with not move optimal.


> CMLL recognition time


No worse than most (and definitely better than some) alg sets


> bad cases for last slot


Compared to other methods? Roux LS (if and when you do an LS) is significantly better than most other methods


> bad LSE cases


Such as? None seems so bad to me that they need to be mentioned by themselves.


> mentally tiring intuitive solving


This is one I can partially are with. I would, however, point out that most of the solves you can do with roux are more or less braindead with weird cases where you need to do mentally taxing stuff being very rare.


> For CFOP, high move count,


 This comes under "inefficient LL". The rest of CFOP isn't actually too bad especially in SQTM.


> difficulty in being color neutral


Compared to other methods??


> extremely bad PLL cases (21+ moves)


 Again under "inefficient LL". I do use a 20+ move N-perm.


Prabal Baishya said:


> What did you meant by weird alg ergonomics?


Some of the PLL fingertricks are really weird (I do use a purposely weird H-perm though ).


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2018)

ZZ (COLL/EPLL) is up!



Spoiler


----------



## LandonD2006 (Jan 2, 2018)

u should do petrus


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2018)

LandonD2006 said:


> u should do petrus


Petrus is going up tomorrow 7pm GMT


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2018)

LandonD2006 said:


> u should do petrus


Petrus is up!



Spoiler


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2018)

SSC?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> SSC?


It's coming. The next few I've got on the way are SSC, PCMS and ZB (though not necessarily in that order). I just wanted to get the "big 4" out of the way first so now I can do some lesser known methods and stuff.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 4, 2018)

Do methods for other cubes like, yau, freeslice, roux and screw, that other squan method, that skewb method etc...


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 4, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Do methods for other cubes like, yau, freeslice, roux and screw, that other squan method, that skewb method etc...


Will do! But I've got quite a few other methods for 3x3 which need to be covered first (like mine).

Eventually I might even do non-methods things if I really get annoyed by something or run out of ideas/methods.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 5, 2018)

PCMS is up! 


Spoiler


----------



## pglewis (Jan 5, 2018)

Good sense of humor; I only watched the Big 4 but it was an entertaining 9 minutes that I don't regret spending.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 6, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> SSC?


As requested


Spoiler


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

Loving the videos, great job!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's the reason I hated CFOP!!(rotations)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 7, 2018)

ZZ-a is up!


Spoiler


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 7, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> ZZ-a is up!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That link takes me to video manager.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 7, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> That link takes me to video manager.


Oops should be fixed now.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Speed-heise?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 8, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Speed-heise?


I'll see what I can do but I am not super knowledgeable on Speed-heise so atm I'm not too confident in how well I'll be able to critique it.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 3, 2018)

Why X sucks is back for another 4 videos!

They will be released on alternate days at 7pm GMT starting today.

As people seem to like me making fun of my own methods, we start off with M-CELL:


Spoiler: Why M-CELL Sucks


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 3, 2018)

Can you do 2x2 methods? Ortega first because it is so overrated


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 5, 2018)

Why 2GR sucks is up!


Spoiler













1001010101001 said:


> Can you do 2x2 methods? Ortega first because it is so overrated


I will eventually though probably only when I run out of even slightly relevant 3x3 methods.


----------



## Sion (Feb 5, 2018)

My responses to PCMS as a sub 25 columns first solver:

M slice DNFs: there is a reason why my last step is PLL over something akin to LSE (Though I'm learning for fun).

Awkward fingertricks: I agree on this. Columns compromises efficiency with manageability often, making it a bit harder than with something like CFOP per se 

L8E: Look at my reason for M slice DNFs 

Big cubes. L5EOP is helpful in 3x3 stage.

The big one for me is look ahead. Cubies have more places to be, so they are harder to track.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 8, 2018)

Waterman is up!


Spoiler


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 9, 2018)

Why Hexagonal Francisco Sucks is up!


Spoiler










This is the final video in this set and I think I will be including non-3x3 methods in the next set


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2018)

Okay Please do CLL, EG, LBL and Ortega.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 9, 2018)

Well since it got leaked I guess I might as well post it here:


Spoiler: Why 42 Sucks










Yes this is a joke. I will be uploading the actual video some time in the next couple months or so.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 10, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> Well since it got leaked I guess I might as well post it here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why 42 Sucks
> ...


I hate white text


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 25, 2018)

I started doing events a couple of videos ago: here's video 3 of it:


Spoiler: Why Feet Sucks







[\spoiler]


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> I started doing events a couple of videos ago: here's video 3 of it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why Feet Sucks
> ...


Number 2 is so true.
I've had two corner twists officially: 1 was my first solve ever, 1:40 or something, on a thunderclap.
Second was a 47 on a GAN Air, and it cost me winning the competition, a mid 30 single, and a top 100 solve.

Still, one of my favorite events.


Glad to see videos are back up!


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 2, 2018)

Spoiler: Why Megaminx Sucks


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Why Square-1 Sucks


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Why 2x2 Sucks


----------

